# Who is up for a contest?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So I was thinking that we should have a monthly contest, and each month we should post some targets and the rules. Does this sound like a good idea? :?:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We can try that - I have seen other people do it on some of the gun-specific sights. I never bothered because I usually didn't have the particular gun they were using.

But we can try it here. Someone could upload the target, and then we can decide on a certain range and caliber.

I know I won't win, but it can be fun 

I only have 9mm guns, though...


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I don't shoot paper any more... Could I show you my gong? :smt112


----------



## scucmd (May 28, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> I don't shoot paper any more... Could I show you my gong? :smt112


Keep it clean...... :lol:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I think we should not set it to a spacific pistol but it would be fun to set somethin up. I go to glocktalk alot and we have one going this month on the OAF forum that ends in a few days

www.glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=537656

I think somthing like this would be cool.

If you guys are into it I could hunt around and find a target and some rules!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I can see that it would need to be multi-platform gunwise, but might need to be the same caliber to make it fare.

Anyway, I am in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, but I think these type of contests are dumb. How do we know if the pics of targets are authentic and not just someone who poked holes in it with a pencil. I do however have a cool digital video of myself shooting my 10/22 at full auto speed. No sound though. Just brass flying in all directions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's not like we are doing it for $1k. It's just for fun. If someone cheats, then nothing we can do about it.

They did it on the Beretta Forum a few months back. I think that at least the majority of them were honest, because many of the posted targets had wide spreads. Not everyone has to participate if they don't wish to.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm game!! I shoot 'matches' like this with rifles on one of our local huinting forums. Its a good time, afterall its all for fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, so how should we proceed with this...? looks like a great idea to me...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Basically, someone needs to posta target. We all download it and print it - Then, we take pics of the shot target and post them.

Everyone has to agree on the caliber and range.

I say, to start off - 7 yards. Either 9mm, or anything above 9mm.

Let me find a target and I will post it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, maybe i'll play along. I'm not going to use an actual firearm though because my RWS air pistol is way more accurate. Need to put it back together first. :lol: :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Ok, maybe i'll play along. I'm not going to use an actual firearm though because my RWS air pistol is way more accurate. Need to put it back together first. :lol: :-D


Well, then U won't really be part of the contest, because it's not the same 

It's wouldn't be fair to compare the airgun to the accuracy of a 45 or 10mm, etc (there is recoil, etc to consider)


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I can see that it would need to be multi-platform gunwise, but might need to be the same caliber to make it fare.
> 
> Anyway, I am in.


When people get into caliber wars, the logical statement is always that it doesn't matter what caliber is used, all that matters is shot placement! So everyone can choose the gun that best fits them and shoot. I think that is fare. People shoot many calibers different ways. Besides it would be lame to make it a .45 competition and have some people not being able to participate! 

I posted the first target for the month.

Can anyone give it a sticky? :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I posted the first target for the month.
> 
> Can anyone give it a sticky? :-D


I think shipwreck posted a target as well, which one are we going to use...?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the first target for the month.
> ...


Let's use mine, if you don't mind. I also posted all the rules and details. Took me a while - that's why he beat me to the punch (I did say up above I would do it  )

I figured it was important to give all the details and explain everything so there is no complications later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Let's use mine, if you don't mind. I also posted all the rules and details. Took me a while - that's why he beat me to the punch (I did say up above I would do it  )
> 
> I figured it was important to give all the details and explain everything so there is no complications later.


That's works for me...  Let the Games begin...!!! :butthead:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Yeah that sounds good. I didn't see that post untill I made the contest! lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, maybe i'll play along. I'm not going to use an actual firearm though because my RWS air pistol is way more accurate. Need to put it back together first. :lol: :-D
> ...


Sounds to me that shipwrecked don't like air guns. Well, even if I did use an actual handgun such as a 9mm or .45ACP, I wouldn't be able to get any pics because I can't exactly shoot my dad's Desert Eagle or my Security Six in my house or backyard and those are the only ranges I have at my disposal right now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Sounds to me that shipwrecked don't like air guns. Well, even if I did use an actual handgun such as a 9mm or .45ACP, I wouldn't be able to get any pics because I can't exactly shoot my dad's Desert Eagle or my Security Six in my house or backyard and those are the only ranges I have at my disposal right now.


C'mon  - Cut me a break here. There is no way to do a contest that can fit everything. The contest is what it is, with 9mm being the minimum round.

I could say the same thing about darts - I want to throw darts and see how I do and compete w/ everyone else :-D - It's not a firearm.

Airguns are fine. But, it's not an airgun contest.

Maybe you can borrow your father's Glock and find someone who has a camera to take a pic for U. :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me that shipwrecked don't like air guns. Well, even if I did use an actual handgun such as a 9mm or .45ACP, I wouldn't be able to get any pics because I can't exactly shoot my dad's Desert Eagle or my Security Six in my house or backyard and those are the only ranges I have at my disposal right now.
> ...


----------

